# pony saddles for adults



## JumperAt14 (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm nervous that you are riding a pony that small if you need can't ride in a pony saddle. Pony saddles are designed to distribute your weight over the ponies back as well as your stated reasons. If you do decide you are a good size for the pony, I would recommend asking your local saddler. He can look at your pony and tell you if a horse size saddle will work or not. Good Luck!


----------



## Mama26kids (Nov 5, 2012)

*nervous?*

no need to be nervous, ponies (and a 13.2 hand pony is not small) can easily carry adults...pony saddles are aimed at kids , not adults, because sadly people think ponies are too small for adults to ride so don't make many saddles to fit adults and ponies.

so, I'm not questioning if my pony can carry me =) just wondering what saddles other adults WHO RIDE PONIES are using.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

My friend has a 13.2 Welsh pony I ride. I use her 17" Amerigo or my 16.5" County dressage saddle. He doesn't have a particularly short back though, the saddles fit him just fine. 

English saddles are easier to fit on a short back than Western. I have a 14.2 short backed Morgan and while my 16.5" County fits him great, I tried about 40 Western saddles on him and the only one that fit was 13" and didn't fit ME!


----------



## unclearthur (Feb 25, 2012)

The 16 1/2" Wintec is better on a 14.2, really, because of the flap size. It'll fit on a smaller pony, just looks big.

The newer model tree (post 2010, I think) is a lot flatter. US Welsh ponies are a bit different to those over here. If you had an import I'd have said it was probably a Section C and a Wintec ought to fit fine, tree shape-wise.


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

I ride my pony in a 16" Stubben youth dressage. She is a 14hh Welsh/Arab X. I have found that my 16.5-17" saddles are overwhelming looking on her. Too much flap, etc. It does depend on the pony. However, if her back is long enough, could you maybe buy a 17" with a short flap? Maybe a full size dressage saddle could fit, since the flap doesn't come forward?

PS: If you wanted to try the youth saddle route, I have a youth dressage saddle for sale cheap. Not my Stubben, an old English make that was for my larger "pony."


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

If the saddle fits, use it.
You are talking about a number...as in inches in length.

Think of it this way...
You want to use a 15" saddle and squeeze your say 120 pounds of weight and 5'5" frame into that small a space...
Or you could use a 17" saddle that would fit the pony and you better.
That larger size saddle will distribute your weight better than having a larger concentration of weight in a smaller spot...can we say uncomfortable or sore back.
What would be more comfortable to you... small area or larger area to carry the load???

If you're worried about "what it looks like" then you might need to rethink riding a pony as an adult..._who cares what others think_... it is the comfort of the animal first and foremost!!


----------



## Mama26kids (Nov 5, 2012)

unclearthur said:


> The 16 1/2" Wintec is better on a 14.2, really, because of the flap size. It'll fit on a smaller pony, just looks big.
> 
> The newer model tree (post 2010, I think) is a lot flatter. US Welsh ponies are a bit different to those over here. If you had an import I'd have said it was probably a Section C and a Wintec ought to fit fine, tree shape-wise.



My pony is pretty flat backed. low withers. so I'll start trying out some of the longer saddles. 

thanks for the info


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

A pony that size could be swamped by anything bigger than a 16.5 - don't forget the whole saddle is that much bigger not just the length so you might find its too wide or tips down at the front if the pony has low withers or is narrow in build
If the 16.5 is too short for you you'll end up sitting on the back of the saddle which wont be good either
If you do end up with a 17 inch because it fits you you're best bet might be to buy a good second hand saddle and have a saddler re-flock it to suit your pony's shape
This link has a good guide on selecting saddle size to fit the rider Guide to English Saddles - Horse.com


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

The back of the saddle should not go beyond the last rib, any further and you risk damage to the weakest section of the horses back.

Most 13.2hh ponies will not take anything over a 16.5" saddle infact my 15hh welsh cross can only just take a 17" saddle.
If you find that the pony can only take a 16.5" saddle and you cant get your bum in it then you shouldnt be riding the pony.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

unclearthur said:


> The 16 1/2" Wintec is better on a 14.2, really, because of the flap size. It'll fit on a smaller pony, just looks big.
> 
> The newer model tree (post 2010, I think) is a lot flatter. US Welsh ponies are a bit different to those over here. If you had an import I'd have said it was probably a Section C and a Wintec ought to fit fine, tree shape-wise.


Wintecs come up large so the overall length on a Wintec can be longer than some other makes. I have a 15" maxam for my pony, but a 15" wintec is just too long for him (both measured the same from centre of stud to centre of cantle), also the 17" Wintec I bought new for my TB actually measures at almost 18" which is very annoying, but fortunately still fits her.

The saddle must fit the pony first and if it doesn't fit the rider then they have a problem (where bareback or a treeless might ne the answer).


----------

